# Baby Koala Bear!



## AprilRamone (Oct 16, 2006)

This is a little baby girl that I babysit sometimes. She is so adorable! Especially all dressed up in her little Halloween costume
1.)






2.)





3.)





4.)


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I could almost squeal (and I don't squeal often) with her little expression in the first with that perfect costume!

What an utter sweet-heart


----------



## puckhed33 (Oct 16, 2006)

#1 is a framer for sure


----------



## KevinR (Oct 16, 2006)

#1 is a great shot. Nice job.:hail:


----------



## Alison (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow! What a beautiful little girl and you captured her well! My favorite is #2, her eyes are stunning!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 16, 2006)

I love the last one~!!!! Just soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Oldfireguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Special shots for sure.


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 16, 2006)

These are all great captures.  Her eyes are captivating!


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice.  I especially like the first two.

Nicely done!

Pete


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 17, 2006)

They're all nice, but that first one is soooo precious!!


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone!  I can't decide between #1 and 4 myself 
And, lucky me, I get to do more pictures of her and her Daddy's side of the family this Friday.  (We did mom's side last week).
-April


----------



## Scooter (Oct 18, 2006)

She is just the cutest and your photos prove it.  They are all good shots and love her expression in #2.


----------



## SkWeEkiE (Oct 18, 2006)

Great shots!!  The girl is a real cutie pie!  Her EYES have melting abilities!


----------



## JenniferLynn84 (Oct 19, 2006)

I love it, she looks so playful and fun! Her eyes are mesmerizing!

And on a personal note, I WANT that costume for my son!!  hehe TOO cute!


----------

